# It's Almost Go Time Boys!



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone else feel the change coming? Even though it has been satanically hot this summer, the days are getting shorter, the shadows longer and I can hear the mountain calling my name. Bring it!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Right there with ya NHS...


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

I am headed to the North Slope area Mon-Wed to scout elk. I spent 34 of my 38 years living and hunting whitetail in Illinois, so this ought to be interesting.-O,-


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Feeling it yes, mountain high country for elk is calling my name! Need the cold crisp mornings and hot afternoons with the joy of hiking in gods country chasing elk!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

In the last week and a half, I've spent 2 days on Anthro scouting elk,
3 days on Strawberry and 2 on Electric lake fishing/scouting .....

The cool crisp mornings are allready here on clear nights!!!!

The velvet on the big bulls is hardening up, They'll be rubbin it off in 2 weeks ..

Summer is about to disopear in the blink of an eye ..


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

It's nice having to take a sweater up camping now. Getting excited


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

solocam said:


> I am headed to the North Slope area Mon-Wed to scout elk. I spent 34 of my 38 years living and hunting whitetail in Illinois, so this ought to be interesting.-O,-


Love the north slope. Lots of elk, hard to find


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Love the North Slope. I've got a few pinned down. Camera is getting more bulls than cows showing up.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Went for a ride this evening looking for elk. Fourty-eight degrees, fog, rain.... Can't wait for fall!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

NHS lives!

I felt Fall in the air for the first time yesterday and again today. I can't wait!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've already washed all my camo and put it in ziplock bags. I have already started packing all my gear as well. Can you say excited? After not drawing an archery deer tag lat year for the first time, this year has even more meaning.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I located a small herd of elk on an any bull unit. I'm sure I'm not the only one, but I know where I'll be on opening morning.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

good luck dogger


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> good luck dogger


Thanks, and right back at ya!


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

rosedude said:


> Love the north slope. Lots of elk, hard to find


Ya they are. I only found a few cows with a yearling. But I know by Sept 1st the bulls will be roaming in this particular area. At 5am Tuesday morning it was 49 degrees


----------

